# Is patchouli really a fixative?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought some EO patchouli from Crafter's Choice because Iread it helped fix scents in cold process soaps. I've been afraid to try it because it smells so earthy that I can't imagine it won't ruin the other scent that I want to smell in my soap.

Has anyone used Patchouli as a fixative? Will it work with all or at least most FO's and EO's?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

FO's don't need to be seated, good ones are already a blend of high, middle and bottom notes. EO's that are all middle notes, like citrus does, or it fades quickly. You don't use enough to smell it, although I think patch is a wonderful bottom note to citrus and even high noted mint and ecualyptus blends.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use patch in my lavender soap, 4 7/8 oz lav to 1/8 oz of patch...you don't even smell it. I also use a tiny bit in my mint soap (mostly spearmint, a little peppermint, and a tiny bit of patch) and you don't smell it there, either. And in a blend with lavender and orange, but that one is mostly patch. I want to do an orange-patch, too. I love patch.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What everyone else said! Yes, it works. You just don't use a lot, just a titch will do it.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Vicki- can you recommend some good reading on EO's that includes info about high, middle, bottom notes and formulating blends? I've been reading through a whole stack of soap making books from the library and my kindle and I have yet to encounter one that has detailed info on this. Are there good EO books out there?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Join the dish, so you can dig back through the archives....back when the commercial soapers who are not on there now, were. You want perfumery information, not EO or FO information. But those using a lot of EO's especially in leave on products at least should know the basics.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Patchouli is a very strong scent and for me, at least, is the only one left to smell after soap has been sitting around for any length of time. Use sparingly. It's also one of those that people either love or dislike so much they'll go out of their way to avoid it . . .


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't like Patchouli, it's so hippie and Ann Arbor- well if you're form Michigan and know Ann Arbor people...

All I think of is this one older woman who smells like Patch and garlic and rose hips...Hippie grandma- ah!

But a lot of my soap customers like Patch so I guess I should make a soap with that some day. I was told it sells really good at the MF.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep it sells like an MF for me to....oh you said it sells really good at the MF...guess we are talking about two different things :rofl :rofl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

And what pray tell is wrong with hippies after all these years??? :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah that was kind of what I was thinking also Lee


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

orange, OMH, and patch
Lav and Patch
Patch plain.

are top sellers for me.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Yep it sells like an MF for me to....oh you said it sells really good at the MF...guess we are talking about two different things :rofl :rofl


Good one! :laughcry

I'm assuming Dana meant FM, right?

Patch sells well for me, too. I have two; one a patchouli/lavender mix, 50/50. I like that one. The other is a stronger patch with a little bit of clary sage. I hate it! But it sells really, really well.

I do a mix that I call "Mother Earth". It's amyris, patch, bergamot and lime. It's selling well. Very earthy without being to patchy.


----------

